# Looking for Glove suggestions



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm looking for a Gore-Tex glove with removable fleece liner. So far I've found the "Burton Gore-Tex Under Glove " and "DAKINE Titan Glove" 

Do you guys have any other suggestions? And if it comes down to Dakine Titan vs Burton, which one do you guys recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

check out the OR alti gloves n mitts, This is my first season in which my hands arent constantly bothering me because of these mitts.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I own the Dakine Titan mitt and love it. I just leash the mitt portion to my wrist and when I need my fingers I pop the mitts off do what I have to do and then pop them back one. They are super warm, almost too warm at times. I often pop the mitt off while on the chair for a few minutes. The mitt itself can be worn with out the liner of course. I have never had an issue with getting wet, and I fall down a lot...lol Just my opinion though.


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

atr3yu said:


> I own the Dakine Titan mitt and love it. I just leash the mitt portion to my wrist and when I need my fingers I pop the mitts off do what I have to do and then pop them back one. They are super warm, almost too warm at times. I often pop the mitt off while on the chair for a few minutes. The mitt itself can be worn with out the liner of course. I have never had an issue with getting wet, and I fall down a lot...lol Just my opinion though.


I'm leaning towards the Dakine Titan. I usually wear a size M for gloves, should I go up 1 size to L since the glove comes with a liner?


----------



## Silver King (Nov 18, 2011)

I have the Dakine. Its warm and really tough. I like the goggle squeegee and also the soft nose wiper on the thumb. Just don't get them confused.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

StickieTime said:


> I'm looking for a Gore-Tex glove with removable fleece liner. So far I've found the "Burton Gore-Tex Under Glove " and "DAKINE Titan Glove"
> 
> Do you guys have any other suggestions? And if it comes down to Dakine Titan vs Burton, which one do you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks.


I like the Level Halfpipe Goretex glove... comes with a removable liner and removable wrist guard. One sprained/broken wrist avoided an you have made up the difference in cost. The palm and fingertip have kevlar on them and so are super durable.

There are three people in my group that have been riding with them for 5 years and we all like them. They don't get in the way of grabs on a snowboard.


----------



## Massimo (Jan 20, 2012)

The North Face Snoborg
:thumbsup:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

StickieTime said:


> I'm leaning towards the Dakine Titan. I usually wear a size M for gloves, should I go up 1 size to L since the glove comes with a liner?


I tried mine on in store before buying them, but I wear a medium. Mind you I have small ish hands compared to some. I am 5'11 158lbs and my hands fit my frame if that helps. I think the sizing takes the liner into consideration if you know what I mean.


----------



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dakine Cobras. Worth it.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Why bother with a removable liner? Just do what I do and throw your gloves straight into the trash after each day on the slopes. Nothing beats the feeling of a new pair of gloves.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Why bother with a removable liner? Just do what I do and throw your gloves straight into the trash after each day on the slopes. Nothing beats the feeling of a new pair of gloves.


Lmao !!!!!!


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

^that would be nice to have a new pair every day wouldnt it :thumbsup:


----------



## tarnelope (Jun 22, 2012)

My friend and I both have the Dakine Titan gloves. Good on above freezing days but crust over with ice otherwise.  Not recommended....


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

tarnelope said:


> My friend and I both have the Dakine Titan gloves. Good on above freezing days but crust over with ice otherwise.  Not recommended....


That's odd, I own the titans too but never had that happen (wearing 2 seasons ago model). 

To the OP, personally I love my Titans. Tried on the Burtons you mentioned and liked the fit of the Titans way better.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

I have the Dakine Titan gloves and I love them. They are warm and breathe well, I've never had trouble with my hands sweating in them. I believe I got the mediums based off of their size guide and they fit my hands fine, they are a little on the tight side for me with the liners on, but I don't normally need the liners where I ride. I also love the nose wipe on the thumb, however I don't use the wiper, it just seems to hard or firm to use on goggles.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Why bother with a removable liner? Just do what I do and throw your gloves straight into the trash after each day on the slopes. Nothing beats the feeling of a new pair of gloves.


Lmfao what a guy.


----------

